# Fluval stratum substrate reviews?



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

I used it in my 5 gallon iwagumi. I used the shrimp type. I sound it mounds nicely and stays put. My hc and dwarf hairgrass are growing wonderfully in it. It lowers the ph as well. I think its very similar to aquasoil.


----------



## Rider (Mar 13, 2006)

I used the shrimp version also, in two nano tanks. The first time I lightly rinsed and it took a day to get the water to clear. The second time I did not rinse it and the water was perfectly clear after filling the tank. Plants seem to like it and it holds the plants in place extremely well. I really like it.


----------



## RobertPlant (Mar 9, 2011)

Although this is my 1st planted tank - I find it too light to hold plants in place...I end up burying crown to do so


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

Its nice stuff, i had no problem holding plants down. It did not lower my ph in 3 tanks and i'm running RO mixture.


----------



## leo1234 (Dec 2, 2009)

So far after a month of use or more it is an overall good substrate. I use the shrimp stratum and it lower's my ph to about 6.5 to 7. But to save money on one of my lager tank i put flourite on the bottom and capped it with tje stratum. But the best part about it is that it doesn't leech any ammoina.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Any one using it on larger tanks like over 100gal and over an had it a couple of years or more , just like to know how it would hold in the long run?


----------

